# I got the job!!!!!



## Saphellae (Jun 17, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOO!!!! *does a little dance*

I got the job I was interviewed for! I was contacted this afternoon.  I am now a Branch Office Administrator for a huge investment company.

YAYYYYYYY!!! Money woes are over!!  Now Nick and I can move to Ontario with no worries about him not getting a teaching job right away.. 

My dreams are becoming a reality, one by one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2008)

see i told you so. congrats. big time. things sometimes have a way of working out. 

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well see there ya go! Congrats!!


----------



## GB (Jun 17, 2008)

That is wonderful news Saph!!! I am so happy for you. Congrats of the highest accord!


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks thanks and thanks!! I am so excited. I saw the e-mail and the people that were here checking the windows thought I was crazy when I went WOOOOO! and jumped up and down, bouncing towards my phone lol


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool  Congratulations.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 17, 2008)

*DOIN' A LITTLE   

 *​ 
*CHICKEN DANCE FOR YOU*

*CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!*​Now, just pray I'm next, please.















​


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

With a chicken dance like that how could you not be next?? LOL.


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 17, 2008)

Good luck to you!!!!!!


This is a chicken dance.. lol


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2008)

Great news!  Congratulations!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## mikki (Jun 17, 2008)

way to go!!!! Quicksilver-- You'll be next, things turn up when you least expect them to.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 17, 2008)

Yippee!!! Congrats to you on this wonderful news. You and Nick must both be on top of the world right now!

Quicksilver, it will be your turn next and I'm visualizing you in the job of your dreams, rolling in money!!! (Strangely, you are wearing a chicken suit in this picture.....)


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

I knew you would get it!  Congratulations!

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done and best wishes!!! You blew them A-Way!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. Your lips to God's ears.

Saph, not here in Fla. Too hot, 1st ya gotta get neked!


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 17, 2008)

Told Ya !!!!! - "It aint over till it's over" - Casey Stengel

Congradulations - best wishes - now go in there and knock em dead.

AC


----------



## pot clanger (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations - although I must say I'm very jealous of your chicken dance....


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 17, 2008)

This is Great!!  I am so happy for you! Congratulations!!


----------



## JoeV (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations. Sounds like it's time for a special dinner... that someone else is cooking!

Joe


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jun 17, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> WOOOOOOOOO!!!! *does a little dance*
> 
> I got the job I was interviewed for! I was contacted this afternoon.  I am now a Branch Office Administrator for a huge investment company.
> 
> ...



Congrats!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We'll practically be neighbors now.... If you consider Michigan and Ontario neighbors!


----------



## Garband (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations! I can tell you really wanted this job, so I'm really happy for you.

Where at in Ontario are you going to be?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh wow - that is such good news! _Felicidades!_


----------



## csalt (Jun 17, 2008)

*Congratulations and hope the move goes smoothly and all goes well for you both now.*


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 17, 2008)

WhoooHooo! Congratulations... does the 'Happy! Happy! Joy! Joy! ' dance.


----------



## DawnT (Jun 17, 2008)

*yippee!!*

Way to go, you must have "Knocked them out"!!


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 17, 2008)

I am so happy for you and hubby, Congrats hon. !


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Saphellae (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I have been waiting since February 1st for a job and I finally have it.  

The job is in Kingston, Ontario. A beautiful mid-sized city where Nick and I would like to raise our future children once we are established.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 17, 2008)

I knew you could do it!!!  CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Constance (Jun 17, 2008)

Sometimes, when your thoughts and prayers are for someone else, things like this happen.
I wish all the best for you and your family. I'm sure you'll be very good at your new job!


----------



## TanyaK (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations ! ! !


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2008)

Cogratulations Saph!!!












I'm sure you'll be nest Quicksilver!


----------



## Garband (Jun 18, 2008)

I've heard some stuff about Kingston. It looks quite beautiful indeed. Many prayers and best wishes to you. =)


----------



## sattie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!!  I know that feeling!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the well wishes.


----------



## middie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck and congrats Saph


----------



## miniman (Jun 18, 2008)

Great news - well done & all the best for your new life.


----------



## cara (Jun 18, 2008)

all the best for the new job - hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats! You and Nick look and sound like two peas in a pod, cozy and comfy with each other. RAH RAH!


----------



## AMSeccia (Jun 18, 2008)

Great news ... congratulations!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Ohhhhh!!!  I'm so proud of you!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------

